

See how much Google (and now the government) know about where you've been - julianozen
https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/dashboard

======
michaelrbock
If you use (or have used) Google Now, this is eye opening.

------
julianozen
Be sure to delete your data and turn off tracking

